# hydroplane boats detroit michigan (7/10/09)



## tron (Jul 10, 2009)

so i went to the apba gold cup qualifying/testing round to take a few pics.  i thought id make a thread on its own (even though so many pics look the same).  there really wasnt any other angles so i guess i just tried to be creative with the editing.  

im not looking for comments/critiques so much as i just wanted to share the event with you guys.  but if you have any feedback then lmk!

all were taken with my noobish nikon d40/55-200vr.  really wish i had the extra 100mm reach of the 70-300.  1.6 crop factor ftw in the land of telephotos O_O

anyways enjoy 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 10, 2009)

neato.


----------



## dwol (Jul 11, 2009)

ah awesome, I really like the images 4, 5, 10 and 15.  Love them


----------



## rom4n301 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha, thats awesome.. i love how that water just shoots up so high.. really cool shots


----------



## Sardine (Jul 12, 2009)

Like #'s 4, 8, 10 and 13 the most. 
Those guys are crazy.


----------



## Graham18ce (Jul 13, 2009)

Some Great shots there... I have been racing hydroplanes for 20 odd years. It's just part of life now. I should post up some of the shots i took this spring. I run outboard hydro and runabout and always love seeing unlimited shots, i don't usually get to their events as the dates conflict with my own. 
Thanks for posting. 
Graham 18ce
ASR, ASH, BSH
Fralickboats.com
Hydroplanejunkie.com (life on a t-shirt)


----------



## Graham18ce (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I thought i would share a few shots of our stlye of boats. Comments welcome. 

Cheers
1.





2





3






4


----------



## polymoog (Jul 17, 2009)

Great shots Tron, cool boats 

Graham - nice pics you have too, but start a new thread next time, so Tron doesn't feel like you hijacked his thread


----------



## Graham18ce (Jul 17, 2009)

I certianly didn't intend on thread hijacking. the thread wasn't intended as a critique, just a showcase of the event. I thought i would add the perspective to the boat racing world as we are certainly a minority in the sports/racing community. No harm intended.
Sorry.
Have a great day.


----------



## polymoog (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes I see what you mean, sorry if my comment seemed harsh. I also think it's nice to see some pics from a less well known sport


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the complimentsguys, i honestly have no idea about the sport i come from a  background of racing cars but i got a chance to go to this event and im really glad i did.

also, graham, dont worry about the thread jack thing im glad you posted those and gave a little more insight into the sport :thumbup:

just a quick q; how are these cars powered/fueled?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 18, 2009)

wow, some spray they leave hey!


----------



## Graham18ce (Jul 18, 2009)

The Unlimited Hydros are running Lycoming T-55/L-7 Turbine Engines from Helicopters. They are putting out more then 2600 HP to the drive shaft!!! 
Our outboards are running in stock form pump fuel. usually 87 octane. Our motors are factory stock racing motors, OMC, Mercury, etc... from 15HP to 45 HP and speeds from 55 to 95 MPH. budget racing at it's finest. Race ready rig brand new can be had for as little as about $7800 Canadian. Less if you go for some used gear here and there.

Cheers


----------

